

Evolution of a dashboard design - destraynor
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/evolution-of-a-dashboard-design

======
alabut
This looks like great info to have and we've been building out similar tools
for both internal use and some tailored ones for our customers, but I won't
know until later because the site's leading is so awful as to be unreadable
and I had to throw it in instapaper instead to read later. You could drive a
truck through the space in between the lines. So many sites mess this up and I
don't know where the trend of insanely high line-height values are coming
from, since I'm guessing it's usually not part of the default template styles.

It's really simple - keep the line-height down to about 120-140%. And the
shorter the line length - like with this article - the less distance you need
because the eye is wrapping back around from the right edge at quicker
intervals, so it doesn't lose it's place on the left.

------
swombat
Very nice post, and the dashboards look great, but one thing seems to be
missing: the actionable metrics. Metrics for metrics' sake can be dangerous
and not necessarily all that helpful. You shouldn't guess why the conversion
rate went up, you should know because you a/b tested it...

More detail about this argument here: [http://swombat.com/2011/1/13/dashboard-
evolution-vanity-metr...](http://swombat.com/2011/1/13/dashboard-evolution-
vanity-metrics)

------
gordonguthrie
We're developing simple technology that will allow non-technical users to
start building shared dashboards in a native web spreadsheet.

We would love to speak to anyone with a strong interest in this area - just
give me a bell.

